# mp3 player software



## blhowes (Sep 7, 2007)

My son recently bought me an mp3 player so I can listen to sermons to/from work. I haven't charged the battery or used it yet, but I did load the software that came with it. It seems to do all kinds of neat things - it searched my entire computer, found all my mp3s, categorized them, etc. Apparently you can mix different songs together and make various playlists and who knows what (not me). 

I'm sure its not too complicated to learn, and I'll probably sit down and play with the software and figure it out, but I'm curious. If I don't want to use that software, when I attach the mp3 player to the USB port, does my computer see it as another drive (like a memory stick)? What I'd really like to do is just select all the sermons I want from Windows Explorer and drag them over. Can I do it the 'old fashioned' way, or do I have to use their software?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 7, 2007)

Not knowing what software it is, most likely there is a check-box in the preferences that says something like "start (this software) whenever you attach the mp3 player" or something to that effect. If you uncheck the box, you should be able to work in Windows without the software.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 7, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Not knowing what software it is, most likely there is a check-box in the preferences that says something like "start (this software) whenever you attach the mp3 player" or something to that effect. If you uncheck the box, you should be able to work in Windows without the software.


Thanks. I'll give that a try as soon as I can.

Well, I followed the simple directions given in the manual, and now it won't even turn on. Before I used it, it told me to plug it into the USB port and let it charge until the battery symbol indicated it was fully charged - they said it'd take a few hours to charge. I did all that, and could see stuff on the display, and saw the battery was about 1/2 way charged, so I just let it sit for a while. We went out to run an errand, and now I came back and it won't turn on at all. The power switch doesn't seem to do anything.

Am I doing something wrong? Oh yeah, its a Memorex 1 GB Digital Music Player (MMP8565).

Any thoughts?


----------

